# usps to Canada?



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Hey there everyone, hows it going?
I just bought a bow and having it shipped usps to save some money.
Shortest waiting time?
And longest waiting time?
Thanks!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Depends on where it is coming from. I sent a bow from Trenton, Ont to California and it was there in 8 days. Coming from the U.S. north I've had things take anywhere from 3 days to around 2 weeks. The big hold-up isn't the postal service, it's Canada customs. They seem to take their time when it comes to most archery gear.
Don't worry, it will eventually show up!


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

the bow is going from Illinois to Southern Ontario, Just 30 mins north of Niagara falls. Can't wait!!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

For us westerners it can take up to 3 weeks. Everything is routed through Ontario.


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Last week I got a used sight from Virginia. 
Took 11 business days.

Lionel


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not to worry you, but I had a bow take almost 4 months one time. It got to the point where we assumed it was lost (not insured - I'll never do THAT again). The seller refunded me the money, and then I got the bow so I repaid him.

Not the Post Office - it was Canada Customs that sat on it for over 3 months.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*funny .....*

Canada Customs says it's Canada Post screwing things up :wink:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had a couple of bows shipped. Both under 2 weeks.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Having some parts shiped from Walla Walla and the y were shiped on the 12 of September and still a no show but have been shiped they are stuck at the customs office. USPS is the cheapest but very slow.

Grant


----------



## alFrumpus (Sep 19, 2006)

If you can, use USPS Priority Mail International. I've had good results with it.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

USPS and Canada Post aern't as quick as UPS but they won't rip you off like UPS does. Like was said earlier, it Canada Customs that makes the holdup.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I have never waited more than 15 business days for anything outta the states ...from all corners of the USA with USPS


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

usps is just fine, they take a little longer but you don't have to pay broker fees. I've had 3 bows shipped and no problems at all. Avg. time 2weeks.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

thanks for all your replies< I appreciate it!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

The Bow was shipped on October 12-13 I believe and is still not here.
I know customs is a bit pickier now with the high Canadian Dollar.
I guess thats what i get for having him send it usps. 
I hope it comes soon I got the itch to shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine shipped on Oct. 23 and just got here yeaterday.14 days in total, you shouldn't have to wait much longer I hope.The other two I've bought have taken from 10 to 15 days.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Hmm, wondering why its taking so long.
Where dio you have it shipped from?
I bought it from HoytBowz, he had some good feedback.
I wish it would just come...lol


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

I got mine from Ebay, and it was shipped from Illinois.The others came from Tennessee and Kentucky and the one from TN took the longest.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Mine is coming from Illinois as well. I got a message back from the seller and he has ordered a new bow just in case. Usps is tracking it as we speak. He has offered to send another bow at no shipping charge if this one doesn't make it.
Thats Good service. I told him to put a tracking # to it if it came to that.!


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

That is amazing service.Still, I hope the one you ordered arrives soon so you don't have to go through the waiting again.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Well its November 12th and still no bow! Shipped October 12th. Should i get him to send the new bow he's ordered to replace the one he shipped, or should i give it a couple more weeks?
I don't like to sound pushy, but really want to shoot!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I have had items get there in 7 days, and I have had some take a month. The funny thing is, I can ship to Ireland, or Austrailia and it always gets there in 7 days, and some how my canadian friends always have to wait longer.

Hang in there. they always show up.

JIM


----------



## arcobsessed (Jan 12, 2007)

I buy quite a bit from the Us. I live in Sudbury, Ontario. It seems that my average waiting time is 10 days. Very rarely does it deviate from there.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

well, still waiting. Weekend is now over and we'll see if I get lucky this week!


----------



## Pentlatch (Jan 18, 2005)

I've bought several bows online . Always had them shipped by USPS , never had any damage. Longest time was about 10 days and I'm on the west coast of BC.

Supposedly due to the strong Canadian dollar and that co-opted sensible Pagan celebration that is now an annoying blight of wasteful consumerism, has led to longer processing times at border mail sorting depots. :zip:


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

ok i will dip into this conversation ,, im in BC, and i would wait another week or so on the bow, i know people which took 6- 8 weeks to get stuff and they live in downtown vancouver not the country., so try and hold out a little bit longer., also due to the canadian dollar .more and more people are doing internet orders and packages have litterally flooded the customs , i have a friend who works for canada customs and have proof that custom agents are not only stupid, but lazy, and they do not hurry ,rush or care. and the more packages that come in the longer yours will take. also theres no organization so your package could be at the bottom of the pile and new packages put on top etc etc. 

anyhow i would like to rant on how stupid canada customs is. but thats not what this thread is about, and i would never use anything but usps to ship to canada, ups just rips you off. sorry to hear its taking so long, and good luck to you. also great points on your seller, thats great service glad to see theres some good honest people on the AT. 

best of luck


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*just in case*

hey tiny just a thought, being as close as you are to the border maybe check and see if ups or fed ex has a depot just inside the American border. Here in Winnipeg alot of people have packages sent as far as Pembina North Dakota 5 minutes inside the American border they save brokerage fees and even gst sometimes bring it back over themselves it would save that second bow if it needs to be sent from being tied up in customs for who knows how long.


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

Just a tip for purchasing from the US
Get the seller to mark the package
"Parts for repair", or"warranty Repair"
You will not be charged the tax and duty
if it is marked this way.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

SASKwatch said:


> Just a tip for purchasing from the US
> Get the seller to mark the package
> "Parts for repair", or"warranty Repair"
> You will not be charged the tax and duty
> if it is marked this way.


Yeah, instead they'll charge you with something else 

If it's a used item mark it that way - it's honest and you won't end up in the crapper with CCRA. To me, it isn't worth getting in the crapper over a couple of dollars with the border people.


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

in all honesty it doesnt matter. it all just depends on the customs agent your package dealt with that day

some are really dumb and might think your arrows or a bow is illeagal in canada and look at it as a weapon, and then wait till the end of the day if that (maybe even a couple days) to talk to his superiors to ask them if its illegal then when they say no they are fine, he has to wait till the next day to put OK on it, if he even remembers. 

so i bet your package is just sitting there, and some dumb agent doesnt know what to do.

from my experience the most i have waited is 4 weeks and using usps i only pay a 5 dollar handling fee, and 13% tax as that is what the bc pst/gst is.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

the packaged was marked as a gift, But customs always finds a reason to charge something..lol.
You're probably right its just sitting there. Its pee' ing me off!!!! December is around the corner, and I'd hate to get the seller send me a new bow if thats the case. I'm just getting frustrated!


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Ok, everyone is probably sick of hearing from me now!
But I been doing my research and 34 us business days to ship is to much. Considering that someone on this thread had the same type of parcel sent from the same state and received it in 14 days. No tracking # on it worried me, I used Pay pal, so tracking # would protect the seller as it is required on the sellers end for a resolution!
I have 45 days to open claim its day 43 now. What should I do?


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

The no tracking number worries me....

why in the world would someone ship a bow with no tracking number, that is to much money to be shipped without one. IMO

I would definately open a claim, though i'm not sure what you can do to find your package without a tracking number.


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

ya id get on that then... might be also something fishy with the seller.. 
ive dealt with a few lazy, no good would never deal with them again sorta sellers. 

in the end ... even if hes a nice guy ,CYOA ( COVER YOUR OWN @$$ )

good luck .. keep us posted


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

well I opened a complaint with Pay pal. No response from the seller. i have sent about three to four pm on this site to him as well. Shows he hasn't been on since the 17th. I am starting to think I got ripped off. Anyone ever have to dispute anything with paypal? I heard sometimes you never get your money in the end!!! 
I checked his feed back and he had 15 good ones for the year, the latest being in September. I hope things work out or I won't have bow for at least a year now, just can't afford one if I don't get my money back!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

*stop worrying*

You will get your bow as long as he says he sent it he has customs must have it 
I went a while befor he answered his email but i got my cam


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

*do you*

need his email


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Personally I think it's time to start taking the needed actions. The bow is overdue.


----------



## archernews (Oct 17, 2007)

Have had three bows shipped from the US via USPS International Priority, first one took forever something like 5 + weeks not sure what the hold up was, in the interim while waiting for 1st bow around the 4th week purchased another bow thinking the first one was lost or something, the 2nd one arrived in less than week as soon as it came a day later the 1st one finally showed up (go figure). The 3rd took less than 10 days which is about average from the US to Canada for the posties.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Mike. what's the scoop?Hear anything yet?


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

ya ,After i put the dispute in with paypal, he Finally returned my message. He had sent a bow, The replacement I assume with UPS. He sent it on the 27th Of November and Got it on the 29th. SO who knows maybe he actually never got around to sending it in the first place!!1


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome, glad to hear it is finally resolved.


----------



## Adrian J Hare (Nov 21, 2007)

To Start , Never except anything other then a Tracking No# when you deal with anyone on a High priced item. When paying by Paypal and the time period comes near the end and you have not seen the item, file a claim period. 

Yes I have been through this and a number of times. I bought a High priced video camera from NC and never got it, made the claim and got back my money I had paid from paypal and the last I heard they never could get a hold of the guy. After doing some investigating into this guy, he had a Bogus address.

Always back yourself up at the start, if you don't get a tracking number, you have concern to worry.

As for UPS (Brokers fees) crossing the border, thats the duty on the item customs placed on it. UPS makes their bit on top of that duty for excepting it.

Hope that helps others in the future....


----------

